# Squats in Tucson?



## thisisme (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone know of any good ones? It's gonna be a rainy night. Thanks


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 15, 2010)

http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/squatting-alternative-housing/9242-any-squats-phoenix-az.html


----------

